# 2002 IFBB Night of Champions



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2013)

The following video has Bob Cicherillo _and _Kenny Jones!


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2013)

Night of Champions 2002 Line Up, private video - YouTube


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2013)

Craig Titus, Melvin Anthony, Paul Dillett, and many others also appear. Very cool slice of bodybuilding history here!


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 1, 2013)

Marcus Ruhl is on another level back then. Dillettes legs looked smooth. Cool vid for sure.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 1, 2013)

^^^^ I thought the same thing. Maybe he just wasn't flexing them. He was notorious as someone who simply _couldn't_ display his physique to his greatest advantage.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2013)

Curt James said:


> Night of Champions 2002 Line Up, private video - YouTube



amazingly dillet is doing this halfassed...posing like he doesnt care...he wasnt in the best shape for him that night...but yet he is still the freakenstein among mortals...ruhls crab is insane


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 1, 2013)

I think this is what happened when he tried to get ripped at the Arnold


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jan 1, 2013)

total body cramp


----------



## D-Lats (Jan 1, 2013)

That would have been disturbing to see.


----------

